# Tracking for ICT



## svprajesh (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi All,

Can anyone let me know the online link to track our ICT Visa status?
I am working in a MNC in Chennai, India and my company is processing ICT visa for me to South Africa. We have applied a month back but yet to get the Visa. Please let me know the common timeline to get this visa and also share me the online visa tracking link.

Thanks in Advance,
Rajesh.


----------



## Economy (Oct 21, 2014)

If you have applied at VFS centre, check the VFS tracking system. 

https://www.vfsvisaonline.com/OnlineTracking/OnlineTracking.aspx

in case you have applied within South Africa.. this can take months. I am not sure how long your application will take in India, depends on Vfs and embassy services there.


----------

